# GT #80: Phoenix Suns (53-26) @ Houston Rockets (53-25) - 4/11



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Houston Rockets (53-25) vs Phoenix Suns (53-26) 
* 

*When: Friday, 8:30EST/6:30MT/5:30PST
TV: local or by illegal method *



*Suns Projected Starters:*







































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Amare Stoudemire [C] Shaquille O'Neal*


*Rockets Projected Starters:* 





































]

* [PG] Rafer Alston [SG] Tracy McGrady [SF] Shane Battier [PF] Luis Scola [C] Dikembe Mutombo * 














*Suns have been placed on ...OHS***... *​


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

This is it. Make or break time. If we win, we're (almost) guaranteed of finishing no lower than 5th. If we lose, then we're probably going to end up at 6th.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Amare or Shaq will have most likely have a big game. Safe bet is Amare.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

We will win this game. No doubt in my mind. I hope Amare dunks in dikembes face and gives him a finger wag too. 
Can't believe this is our last road game of the year too, how fast time went by this season...


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Seuss said:


> Amare or Shaq will have most likely have a big game. Safe bet is Amare.


I'm guessing/hoping Amare *AND* Shaq.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

This is a must win, as are all remaining games.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

McGrady going to play, Battier questionable


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Too bad for the Rockets. For both our teams' sake, I hope we jump to a big lead early. If the game's decided by half time then hopefully starters on both teams can get some rest. 

On the other hand, this is a must win game for both teams so let's see...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

GO SUNS!!!


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Nice pic! Hehe wheres Shaq looking at?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I have no idea, probably scoping out the ladies far across the room..lol. He divorced his wife I think, right? 

About the game...looks like no Battier tonight..Good news for us, and I think we should handle these guys easily today, and then hope that the Lakers beat the Spurs on Sunday and that #3 seed is ours!

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/2008/04/11/20080411battierout.html



> *Rockets' Battier to sit out vs. Suns*
> 
> 1 comment by Paul Coro - Apr. 11, 2008 10:16 AM
> 
> ...


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

I plan on listening to this game on NBA.com. Without being bias who has the lesser bias announcers? Rockets or Suns?


----------



## charliexmurphey (Apr 4, 2008)

shaq is going to dominate mutombo

but its going to be a close game 

i say the score suns 108 rockets 104


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns announcers are pretty unbias, it's McCoy. "SHAZAM!"


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 13-2 7:50 left in the 1st.

Amare with 10 of those. 



Houston's TV announcers have already annoyed me by the stupid **** they say


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

After the Rockets TO, they made a run, led by Scola. Jesus Christ. Amare 18 already. Doing what he wants.


25-25 with 1:23 left in the game. TO Suns


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

29-28 Rockets at the end of 1.

They went on a 27-15 run from 7:50 mark on.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

ok this game is annoying already. suns should be killing the rockets but they are letting them stay in the game. rockets cannot match up against phx well at all. we had an 11 point lead now we are losing by a few buckets that is ridiculous. i cannot stand watching us build big leads and watching them crumble down. play smart phx build up a nice double digit lead and put these guys away already...stop letting them in the game.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

ugh suns are playing horrible right now...where is our defense?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This looks like the Suns from the first half of the season...terrible defense, no rebounding, and poor decisions offensively. Then to top it off, they are making the biggest scrubs look like superstars. WOW


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Getting outhustled, and making too many careless mistakes.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

houston might of well started their bench.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

We suck. You think for such an important game our lazy-*******s of a team would want it more.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

What the hell is going on...how are we down by 12 at the half?


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

wtf? this is pathethic to say the least... we cant rebound for ****, even though we are bigger than them, suns players are playing LAZY on defense its so disgusting. Oh and on the offense we are like a turn over machine. How can we let a small team like the rockets get 10 fuken off rebounds in the first half? Outrebounded 22 - 14 to the rockets... afk, spitting on the TV.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah, outrebounded 22-14...come on big boys up front stop letting Carl Landry get 5 ****in offensive rebounds on you!!!

DISSO BOI check your PMS


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Whoa, what was Mutumbo mad about? He blocked Amare, and after a Rockets miss, they just passed it down court and Amare just went to score, and he fouled him. They had to hold back Dikembe lol.

Sorry, Kekai, just started watching again. I sent you something. 


Suns went on an 8-0 before. Rockets still up 67-57.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Down 14 now...3 straight missed 3's I see from the gamecast. **** step it up. Just give the ball to Amare already and get out of his way.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

...then the Rockets go on an 8-0 run, till Amare just scored.


This is why we probably won't win a title, too damn inconsistent. That, and with a loss here, we'll probably end up playing the Jazz in the 1st rd


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

This does not look good :no: I really hope we just come out and explode here, but even though I'm not watching the game, I get the feeling they have no sense or urgency here. 

I shouldn't have underrated the Rockets too. That win streak they had this year was impressive and no ****ty team will win that many games in a row.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I finally got a link to the game that actually works for me...but we still losing big...lets pull this out boys.

We cannot buy a shot on the offensive end, and it seems like we put them on the FT line every damn time when playing D.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

We suuuuuuuuuuccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.

WHY IS AMARE SITTING WHEN HE HAS 37?!?! STUPID MIKE ****ING LEARN HOW TO COACH YOU WORTHLESS PEICE OF **** WOW.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

suns came out and looked like the harlem globetrotters for the first 3 minutes and then fizzled and haven't turned back. once houston started getting into a flow they just exploded. its just one of those games that the suns were meant to lose. mutumbo hitting 15 footers? no namers off the bench lighting it up? its just one of those games that everything is bouncing houstons way. no one came out to play tonight except amare and they probably were over confident against houston (who we've pretty much owned all year) and didn't have the motivation to play good 4 quarters of b-ball. looks like we will probably be playing SA in the first round and if ginobilli gets hot thats going to be a rough series, i don't care how bad we beat SA the other night we could end up losing in the 1st round of the playoffs to SA.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I love Raja and all, he brings so much heart, swagger, defensive intensity and energy to this team..but man when he doesn't knock down his 3's, he is useless. He probably is the worst rebounding SG in the league, and doesn't have an offensive game other than shooting the 3. I hate to say this but sometimes I'd rather see Gordon Giricek out there.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Disgust...


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

no bench production at all...this wasn't our game boys....even though i'd love to play houston in the 1st round its looking more like SA which is alright w/me...they arent scoring well and showing their age.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Imagine what it would be like if we actually had useful, contributing, defense-playing roleplayers who had intangibles. You know, kind of like the Rockets roleplayers.

Our starting 1-2-3 almost got outscored by Dikembe Mutombo. Just read that a few times and let it sink in. Steve Nash, Raja Bell, Grant Hill... Dikembe Mutombo. Yeah, here's your noose.

I pray to god there's some fools out there who think Diaw and Barbosa are in any way shape or form as good as their reputation for some reason suggests.. and we can unload them in the offseason for some people who won't affect us negatively every single time they step on the floor.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Now we are bound to face either the Spurs or the Lakers in the first round... way to go...


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

All Net said:


> Disgust...


thats what I feel...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Arclite said:


> Imagine what it would be like if we actually had useful, contributing, defense-playing roleplayers who had intangibles. You know, kind of like the Rockets roleplayers.
> 
> Our starting 1-2-3 almost got outscored by Dikembe Mutombo. Just read that a few times and let it sink in. Steve Nash, Raja Bell, Grant Hill... Dikembe Mutombo. Yeah, here's your noose.
> 
> I pray to god there's some fools out there who think Diaw and Barbosa are in any way shape or form as good as their reputation for some reason suggests.. and we can unload them in the offseason for some people who won't affect us negatively every single time they step on the floor.


YES YES YES get rid of Diaw and Barbosa I have been saying it for such a long time already...but D'Antoni just loves Barbosa and Diaw, I can't see him getting rid of those two. I'll forgive our backcourt for having an off game, it was our 3rd game in 4 days..but everytime those two come in off the bench, I never have confidence in them to give us the energy we need. Boris plays like such a big *****, its not even funny.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Ah **** this game...I'm gonna go smoke a big fatty and go to work. Laters boys.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Crap, this wasn't what i was expecting when logging on. Its true that we all underestimated the rockets. 

With regards to Lakers or Spurs first round - we have a fierce rivalry and I think our players will want to step it up against those two - so i expect a close series.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

watching boston play the bucks for the 25th time this season, man hopefully boston doesn't overwork themselves too hard for the playoffs playing in that eastern conference.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

WTF? *WTF!!!*


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Not a good game at all...

It really doen't matter to me who we play first because whether we like it or not, the road still goes through San Antonio...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Good game guys, I think we just wanted this more, esp. playing at home and honoring Hakeem at halftime. Despite this win, I definitely wouldn't wanna face you guys in the playoffs...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks YM...you guys have a ton of heart I must say, and to rally without two key starters and using a bench who I have never even heard one name of before, to still kick our *** all over the place...good job.

I think this cements us into the 6th seed in the West, eh?


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

The road through SA is not as steep with Shaq, but NO, LAL, Utah, even Houston as we just saw. Those four teams worry me plenty. In fact all teams are just as dangerous as one another in their own right. This is going to be exciting and close, and no one is a 'push over'. Come prepared for war, finish strongly.


----------

